# Anyone use a helmet w/ builtin speakers



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

So I haven't been to happy with my skull candy earbuds that hook over the ear, for some reason they cause some pain in my ear from the shape. My helmet is quite a few years old and I was looking at some of these audio compatiable helmets but there wasn't too many reviews on Evo.com. I like the music just to be in the background so I can still talk to my friends on the lift. I was thinking the speakers in the helmet earpads would be a good solution. I was specifically looking at the Smith Maze helmet.
Any opinions out there?


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried six different helmets over the last few seasons and hated them all till I found the maze. They claim it is the lightest helmet on the market and it does feel super light and comfy (probably less protection). Music: I bought a cheap pair of Sony Headphones at Walmart ($20),and made a small incision in the top of each earpad and after dismantling the headphones... slipped them into the earpads. Works great and when they break... cheap to replace. Crank down that chinstrap!


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Good tip on the headphone trick.
How is the sound can you easily here other stuff going on around you? I'm not big on sound quality, as long as I know what song is playing I'm happy.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, naturally the worse headphones you get the better your going to be able to hear outside. There's also the simple choice of having the volume low, if you do that you can still hear. For me, if I don't have the volume high, I don't get anything from the music.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Cut up the earpads and slide these into them

Walmart.com: Maxell Stereo Ear-Clips: Audio

$7 at Wal-mart. It doesn't get much cheaper than that. I use these in my Smith Variant.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

These actually sound super good if you want a better sound quality, they are on par with my $50 Siege Divisions. The clips actually are detachable, so you don't have to cut them off.

Amazon.com: Koss KSC75 Portable Stereophone Headphones: Electronics


----------



## Trailrider95 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you can't wait a bit, i'll give you a solid review on the smith maze with built in headphones. i'm ordering one today, and will hopefully have it by saturday and test it out then. Although, the idea of cutting a slit into the earpads is pretty ingenius. Haven't thought of that before.

EDIT- pretty cool to see your using evo.com, I go to their shop over by seattle and get pretty much all my snowboard needs there. Good company in my eyes.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the protec audio helmet and its alright. The helmet fits great but the speakers hurt my ears from pressing on them. My buddy has a bern/burn? audio helmet and it will be the next one I buy. It fits amazing and the speakers are not pressing my ears in.


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

I use a RED Mutiny with the REDphone ear pads. By default, they're sort of cruddy due to the cord constantly losing connection, and having a wire running from your helmet to your jacket/chest is kind of annoying while you're riding. However, I was able to shove all the wires into the pads, and then clip an iPod shuffle to the outside of one of the pads for a simple, self-contained audio system. The shuffles are pretty bombproof too; I rode for about 6 hours in pouring rain this past weekend, and it held up just fine.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a beanie and skull candy ear buds. If I ride alone, i blast that shit in both ears. If I am riding with friends, I use the left one and keep the right phone in my pocket. I have looked into helmets but haven't found one that fit comfortably.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Problem with the lightweight Smith helmets like the Maze & Holt is that the outer plastic is super thin and soft. It dents/gouges really easily if it gets hit by branches/trees or a fall or in storage/transit.


----------



## LG_FUAD (Jan 11, 2011)

i took this
basically those ear warmer things plus some speakers i had for my motorcycle helmet. works awesome, you can still hear everything as well as the music. i know its not a helmet though.








+


----------



## Trailrider95 (Oct 20, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Problem with the lightweight Smith helmets like the Maze & Holt is that the outer plastic is super thin and soft. It dents/gouges really easily if it gets hit by branches/trees or a fall or in storage/transit.


From what I've read about the Maze is that it's still fairly strong like other helmets?


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

I use a Bern Baker & really like it, it's comfortable, warm & the volume controll on the cord is sweet, I crank it when I get off the lift & turn it down for the ride up so I can shoot the shit with my friends.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Should have my Maze tomorrow, I'll be swinging by Walmart ASAP to get me some new speakers.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

So I got my Maze helmet and right away I noticed the ear piece had a zipper on it that allowed easy installation of speakers in the ear pads. There was also a plastic grommet in the left side one to allow passing the wire thru. I picked up some $6 Maxell speakers at wall mart and installed them with no problems. I tried them out in the house and they seemed fine. I'll be riding with them this weekend. So no cutting of anything.


----------



## Trailrider95 (Oct 20, 2010)

Right on man! I ordered the smith maze audio on monday night, and had it wednesday. I like it, haven't had a chance to test it yet, but seems good.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Scratch what I said earlier, I was thinking of the K2 Rival helmet. The Smith helmets have a durable outer shell, just like Bern/Giro. Oops.


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the shiv by giro with headphones built in. I knocked my head on a tree a while ago and got one then, but slowly stopped wearing it and soon it was lost. The headphones are good incentive to keep it on. It also has a big mute button and volume controller that I can attach onto my jacket, so I can just leave a shuffle on all day. All in all it has worked out well, but there have been a few times where I get the feeling the speakers are going to crap out soon. I guess even if they do it can't be more than 30 bucks to replace.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use some bluetooth headphones when I ride, no cords to mess with. My left ear has volume control and skip/pause actions. If I really want to I can make a phone call or answer one too. I have no problem controlling it through my balclava with my gloves on...... slides on around the back of my neck so no problem when I use a helmet. I wear it biking too.... The headset cost me $38 at bestbuy..


----------



## Trailrider95 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was pretty happy with the smith maze i ordered, tested it today, give it a big thumbs up! and then skullcandy speakers do rock! I didn't stop my music till i got back on the bus, love the quality.


----------



## carverboy (Jan 3, 2011)

The Maze is great so light weight! I have the first year one without the zipper for speakers. I ride the Variant usually because it has better vents and has Audio.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Rode with it yesterday,it worked great. It was 18 degrees(F) here in Cleveland and my head was fine, my $6 speaker setup worked just fine.


----------



## nagle007 (Jan 22, 2011)

Red Mutiny Helmet | evo outlet

.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Argo said:


> I use some bluetooth headphones when I ride, no cords to mess with. My left ear has volume control and skip/pause actions. If I really want to I can make a phone call or answer one too. I have no problem controlling it through my balclava with my gloves on...... slides on around the back of my neck so no problem when I use a helmet. I wear it biking too.... The headset cost me $38 at bestbuy..


What brand and model?


----------

